
Ask HN: Should I focus on one or multiple languages? - coleslaw87
Should I focus on one language and become really good at it or work in multiple languages and stay mediocre? I am full-stack engineer working in Java&#x2F;JavaScript but I mostly just make changes to an existing large monolithic codebase. I feel like I am not doing much designing and not really learning a lot.
======
lollipop25
> Should I focus on one language and become really good at it or work in
> multiple languages and stay mediocre?

Both.

Master one, but learn enough to be able get around with the others. Also,
learn _the language_ , not just the tools or the new and shiny things. Tools
and frameworks come and go, but the language itself will always progress.

> I feel like I am not doing much designing and not really learning a lot.

Work-related code, especially the monolithic, enterprise-y variants, isn't the
best place to try something new. Try contributing to open-source projects.
They're always in need of additional hands and move relatively fast enough
that new stuff comes out regularly.

~~~
coleslaw87
Thanks, both great points!

